# Please help! Bitty pecked on back.



## cleanheart (Sep 21, 2012)

I did a dumb thing yesterday, and now my poor little bitty has a pecked open wound on her back.  I went to the feed store and bought 3 Buffs. I put them in the brooder with the other 6 older chicks and they pecked an open wound on the back of one of them. I took the bitties out this morning and put them in a box of their own, until they are older.  My questions is, what can I put on the wound to help it heal?  Can I put triple antibiotic ointment on it? I feel really bad about this, cause knew better, but I was just thinking they would all get along. So sorry to have to ask y'all for 'this' kind of help. Please, you can let me have it if you want.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Antibotic ointment is fine. There is also a product all Blu-kote that will color and seal the wound so the other won't pick at it. Chickens for some reason see the color red and peck peck peck. I would just keep them seperated for a while, and slowly introduce them to each other so the older once have a chance to get use to them.


----------



## cleanheart (Sep 21, 2012)

*Thanks for your quick reply.*

Ok, Blu kote. I'll look for that in the feed store. Yeah, I'll separate her from the rest, until she heals. Thank you Apryl for your quick reply.

cleanheart


----------

